# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  option to add asterisk indicating statistical signficance in char.

## rpgsff@alltel.net

it would be nice to have an option in excel to add asterisks to charts like
bar graphs to indicate statistial significance. currently i copy the graph to
powerpoint, insert text and use the graph. however, it would be cleaner to be
able to go under format data series and tell excel to insert a asterisk or
other notation above the error bars.

----------------
This post is a suggestion for Microsoft, and Microsoft responds to the
suggestions with the most votes. To vote for this suggestion, click the "I
Agree" button in the message pane. If you do not see the button, follow this
link to open the suggestion in the Microsoft Web-based Newsreader and then
click "I Agree" in the message pane.

http://www.microsoft.com/office/comm...excel.charting

----------


## Jon Peltier

You can add data labels to a chart series, or just a point. Double click on
the series, or select a single point (two single clicks) and double click,
then notice the Data Labels tab. If you want an option that's not listed
(i.e., not just the series name or the X or Y values), you can edit the data
label text. If you want to enter a whole series worth of custom text from
another range of cells on the worksheet, try one of these handy (and free)
Excel add-ins:

Rob Bovey's Chart Labeler, http://appspro.com
John Walkenbach's Chart Tools, http://j-walk.com/ss

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______



"rpgsff@alltel.net" <rpgsff@alltel.net@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
message news:20F2A9F0-4643-4490-B665-ED9BF4072556@microsoft.com...
> it would be nice to have an option in excel to add asterisks to charts
> like
> bar graphs to indicate statistial significance. currently i copy the graph
> to
> powerpoint, insert text and use the graph. however, it would be cleaner to
> be
> able to go under format data series and tell excel to insert a asterisk or
> other notation above the error bars.
>
> ----------------
> This post is a suggestion for Microsoft, and Microsoft responds to the
> suggestions with the most votes. To vote for this suggestion, click the "I
> Agree" button in the message pane. If you do not see the button, follow
> this
> link to open the suggestion in the Microsoft Web-based Newsreader and then
> click "I Agree" in the message pane.
>
> http://www.microsoft.com/office/comm...excel.charting

----------

